# Tail Light bulb replacement 2003 Murano



## KSagal (Feb 18, 2014)

I like to consider myself a fairly creative guy, who is a quick study. I am starting to doubt it lately....


I have a break light filament out in my passenger side tail light. It is a two filament bulb, and the running light filament is fine.

However, I cannot seem to figure out how to get to this bulb. I dare say, if all else fails, I may even read the owner's manual to see if it tells me how, but thought I would come here first and ask...

So, how do I change the bulbs in my tail light?


----------



## KSagal (Feb 18, 2014)

I knew it was going to be embarrassing. 

I went to you tube and found the key. I did not even know that plastic trim piece comes off to reveal the 10 mm bolts. After that, it was easy.


----------

